# Where is this coming from???



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

I use my history folder a lot throughout the day to go back to websites I've been at earlier in the day.

For the last few weeks, every single day the first entry is this:

1841.btrll (1841.btrll.com)

I'm scared to visit that to see where it goes. I have scanned my pc with everything, and done a few highjackthis scans. Nothing is there.

Maybe it's a popup ad that my firewall is suppressing, or maybe something else. Maybe it's something from a google ad. I just don't know. How do I find out where it's coming from?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Dunno where it's going to. I tried going to it in Virtual Machine (in a 'sandbox') and it times out. I tried pinging the site, and no return.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I get, page cannot be displayed...


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

ladycat said:


> For the last few weeks, every single day the first entry is this:
> 
> 1841.btrll (1841.btrll.com)


A whois search leads to this guy: http://todsacerdoti.com

My guess is it's the first one on his resume: http://www.brightroll.com

Looks like btrll.com is an ad server. Probably harmless, but if it were putting stuff in my history, setting cookies, etc., I'd block it. I don't mind sites that help me in some way setting cookies etc., but I don't want them messing with my system if it's just for their own benefit.

-Dan


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I figured it out...it has to do with one of her customers. :goodjob:


----------

